# Hello!



## skipcrazy (Jan 9, 2016)

Our grinder has been giving up the ghost for some time and has finally snuffed it. It began to switch itself on in the middle of the night, grinding at random and so our coffee has been more & more compromised. So I started surfing for an answer this morning and I found your fantastic site. I have so much to learn ...

It was a Cusininart DBM8 which I gather is hardly recognised as entry level, but it suited our french press. I am sure we can do better.

Anyway, glad to be aboard.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi skipcrazy and welcome. What kind of budget do you have for a new grinder? Baratza Encore is generally seen as the lowest of the entry levels suitable for brewed at around £130. If you do want cheap cheap then any burr grinder would be better than nothing.

If you stick around and get the bug then there are plenty of threads full of advice and opinions on grinders from a couple of hundred quid up to a couple of thousand.


----------



## skipcrazy (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks seeq. I reckon that's within our budget ... the question is whether we spend a bit more for something that could grind for other methods too.

I read a great thread on grinders earlier started by coffeechap, so I'm beginning to see the light.


----------



## 2bor2bru (Mar 7, 2016)

Like you a suitable grinder has drawn us to this site.


----------

